# Integrierte DB?



## arnydaniel (3. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte einige Daten in einer kleine DB speichern. Allerdings soll der User natürlich nicht MySQL o.Ä. installieren müssen.
Gibt es dafür eine "integrierte DB"?

Danke


----------



## Caffè Latte (4. Mrz 2009)

Nimm HSQLDB. Du musst dann nur das im Archiv befindliche hsqldb.jar mit deinen Projekten weitergeben.

Hoffe es hilft ...


----------



## The_S (4. Mrz 2009)

oder die neuere H2 Database Engine


----------



## maki (4. Mrz 2009)

Oder JavaDB/Derby.


----------

